# Jean pouches



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

has anyone ever tryed jeans for a pouch it seems strong enough to me if cut properly ,Let me know if you have and how it turned out 
,Thanks Bunnyman


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Haven't tried them myself, but I would advise against it. Soft material like cloth can cuddle itself around the ball and spin at the far end of its flight and send the ball back at you.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I did try denim one time for a pouch when I was a kid but the problem is with the fray, it shot well with a light set of chains and light ammo heavy it could retrurn at times.

I do think that some stitching around the fray would make such a pouch more durable..

The guys in East and West Timor knit their own pouches from the cloth fibers of their rice sacks in the agricultural zones..

Here's two slingshots I won on an auction from West Timor showing a woven pouch, if this works I think a piece of doctored up denim could work. 








I still think that you should always be careful with experimental materials.. Wear eye protection with this experiment..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Possibly if you hemmed the pouch?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

You'd have to stitch with 3 layers of denom & a use gromit!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a post that I made awhile back. Pouches made from a pair of old jeans. -- Tex


----------



## Pelletor (Dec 6, 2011)

Started back into slingshots again but didn't have any leather handy for pouches so I tried cutting up an old pair of jeans and have been using them ever since. The precess I've settled on is made with two layers of denim with a thin layer of "Goop" in between pressed tightly together in a vise for about 24 hours. Used a regular hole punch for the holes.

Ive considered adding decorative contrasting stitching around the edge for looks but I rather shoot then stitch! LOL

See my old leather pouch and my new style below:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Oops, Wrong kind of pouch, But yes I have tried that also and it did not work very good. It came apart after a few shoots. -- Tex


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

yes i have tried it and no i would not suggest it, reosons why, not strong enough, not grippy enough for my liking. need i say more


----------



## Pelletor (Dec 6, 2011)

I've experienced some failures initially but after rethinking the design and fabrication technique I'm having good results now....

The picture below shows my 3 currnet slingshots with my favorite being the PVC Ring shooter (Images 1 and 1A). I mostly shoot a mix of Kitty Litter (bentonite clay) balls mixed with PVA (white glue) in a ratio of about 4:1 or 3:1.

Being new at making pouches I punched the hole too close to the edge and after a hundred shots or so my 1st pouch failed. I then added an addtional layer denim of support around the holes ( see figures 1A and 2A) and so far they have lasted for many, many shots.

The bands on the wrist supported SS (fig. 2) are Alliance 107's. The rest are combinations of Staples #64's and #84's. If I come across some good quality leather at a reasonable price I won't hesitate to use that too. I'm just very frugal ( read cheap).


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey some good results there 1a looks solid ! I was also in a position of running out of leather several weeks ago until I began requesting sample swatches from leather furniture companies







now two layers glued together I have some of the most expensive premium leather pouches out there ha ha


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I reserve jeans for the back layer of my back stop. Seems to work great!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I was thinking of laminating a couple layers as well, seems like more work than it is worth though.


----------



## Pelletor (Dec 6, 2011)

luxor5 said, "requesting sample swatches from leather furniture companies".

WOW! What a great idea luxor5, Thanks!

@ The Gopher
Yep a bit more work but not too much. I can be impatient so sometimes it's the 24 hour wait for the "Goop" to set that can get to me but I like the DIY concept enough to put up with it.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I went to local shoe repair shop and the guy let me dig through scraps. He said I could have all I want of the scraps. 
I hooked him up with a Northerner ergo made from decking material. I may have hooked another shooter!


----------

